# Popping Threads! Backseat covers coming apart!



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

I've an 2006 GTO that is a Garage Queen with 6.5K miles.

Last month I noticed that the stitching was coming apart on my rear seat covers (near the headrests). They are to be installed on Friday.

Thank god it happened now as I go out of warranty in July.

This is bizarre as no one has ever ridden in my back seat; I have my GTO tinted w/Huper Optik C40 and my car sits in a garage 99+% of the time.

The big shocker is that Pontiac ordered the zip off seat covers and it was $2100(under warranty)

Anyone seen this happen with their Goat or heard of other cases?


Thanks!


Greg
Aiken SC
06 Torrid Red GTO; 6.5K miles


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've not had that problem yet with mine but I've heard and read where that is one of the 04-06 GTOs ccommon ailments.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

lol yeap happened to me too. Took the back seats out took the covers off and took them to an uhpolstry shop. they said it was do to the real leather in the middle of the seat. it shrinks breaks the weakest link (threads in the stiching) dont matter how you keep it when it shrinks something will tear


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My car was only a year and a half old and the stitching had already pulled so far apart in the back that you could've fit a teddy bear hampster in there, on both seats. I haven't gotten around to having it fixed yet, been too rapped up having things done to the motor. There is an uhpolstery/tinting place here in town, when I decide to take it in, I'm going to have them tint the rear windows, I figured it can't hurt.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Guys!

That sounds like a logical explanation(the leather shrinking).

I hope the "bubbas" at the stealership don't mangle the underlying seat while taking off and installing the new covers.

Oh...BTW..they are installing the "center panel" between the seats as it was made shoddily and the covering is starting to come off.

Surprised to see this on a Holden-must be US made parts...You know those GM workers are so conscientious..LOL



Regards...Greg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FYI, after the new leathers are put in it is going to look like crap for a few weeks til the foam fills them back out. Best advise is to leave it out in the sun and let the heat strech everything. Also if you have red, blue, or purple leather, expect to wait months for them to come it. Julie waiting almost 6 months for hers last year.

Mine hasn't had any issues, maybe my 35% tint has saved me on hy 04.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I had the same issue, the head rests and the tops of the back seats pulled apart on me... I got some used leathers off the forum here and replaced everything. The original leather was all dried out and brittle. I tinted the back windows and use a good lanolin based leather treatment once in a while.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Got my new seat covers installed....*

And jp; you are so correct!

They've a lot of slack in them and so much so I would not, originally, take delivery of the job from the stealership.

I made them pull the assembly out and show me how it was clipped in-it was done correctly.

We laid the whole assembly out in the SC scorching sun and it did tighten up somewhat and then I brought her home and she loosened up a bit.

Not sure who makes these for GM (Johnson Controls, etc)but they need to get some QC going on.

BTW....can I lexol the rears b4 I give her the sun treatment or is it best to do it "dry".

On a sad note...I just noticed my passenger front is starting to throw a seam on the seat-I'll just have it repaired as if the replacement unit is as bad as the rears....well...better to work with what we've got stock.


Thanks for your input guys!


Regards...

Greg in Aiken, SC

P.S. Is it the foam that expands or the leather that shrinks to tighten it up?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I was thankful I didn't have this problem, garage kept, rarely in the sun religiously applied Meguairs gold class leather conditioner paying particular attention to the threaded areas. 

4 weeks ago I was victimized by the dreaded seam split. Dealer sent me to an upholstery shop they do business with. I asked WHY?? The car sits in the dark the leather is conditioned on a regular basis. Was told this happens from the sun beating down on it and the leather is of poor quality. The seats are too brittle to restitch all it will do is crack and tear. The leather looks fine to me but I am no leather expert. The guys is at a loss why my seats split. 

GMPP does not cover this. Dealer got the ok from GM to fix me up. The upholsterer ordered new covers from GM and said they will be an exact match. GM wants about 15-1800 for the covers, the upholster... 800.00. I was given an option: GM will foot the costs as a courtesy or allow me 1000.00 towards the GM seat covers. NO BRAINIER.... 

Keep an eye on yours I did and one week fine, the next split....
NO ONE has cared for their car better than me yet the little things keep creeping up, its the standard complaints many write about.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Hey Judge...*

I am sorry to hear your plight.

I keep a second sunshade so that when I park outside...BAM...the rear window gets covered.

Hope it works out for you and expect some looseness on the recover until it shrinks from the heat.

More lexol!!!!

Regards...Greg


----------

